# Red Light



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

I have heard of people using a red light to shine coyotes, and the other day a saw a light that mounts on your scop, and it said it was perfect for predators because it was red. My question is, why do people use the red light and not just a plain white light?


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

most animals including the coyote do not have the ability to see red. Hence the red light. HOwever the don't actually see a white light either but the white light reflects of anything and they can easily detect movement of a barrel or grass or anything really


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

so the red light illuminated their eyes without them noticing that they are being shined at all? is this the same for coyotes, fox, *****, opposums and rabbits?


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

aylor I beleive this holds true to all animals. atleast most game animals anyway. And yeah it basicly makes there eyes glow and will not spook them


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

Okay so I have been looking at a spotlight that mounts on your scope for **** hunting, would this be a good idea?


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

Excellent Idea. I have a scope light from optronics. Works great. I can easily see eyes out to 300 yards. JUst check and make sure they are legal where you will be hunting. some states don't permit thier use. Cabelas has a really good deal on oprtonics right now!


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Totally a good idea, it would be a pain to hold the light and shoot.. Those are a great idea. I was looking in Gander MTN at those today, but ND has a law against the artificial light, I dont know about MN. I see it is mounted on your scope, and then you also have to mount the power source on your scope?? Whatever way it will be smooth!


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

It looks to me like its rechargeble. In MN the hunting reg. book says you can use artificial lights to locate ***** as long as they are aimed up in a tree. I looked at one in Scheels today, and they look really cool. It has a 350 yard beam and can be taken off easily. Looks like i could buy one and use it on my .22 for ***** and when i get a .223 for coyotes. Has a little switch to turn it on/off that mounts on your stock, not sure how it mounts though.


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

that is just like mine. It uses a piece of velcroe. they are so handy it aint even funny. I hope you make out ok and pick one up. Good hunting


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

Do they interchange between guns pretty easily?


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

they intercahnge very easily. it is just a plastic clip that that slides over your scope tube. YOU will however have to invest in a few strips of the stiffer velcroe. that is basicly it


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

aylor70

WHOA!!

Artificial lights are NOT legal in Minnesota!! As for what you read about hunting '****, they have be treed by a dog before you start looking for them with a light.

I'm working hard on changing that law here. There will be a bill going into the legislature this March and it stands a pretty good chance of being passed. But, in the mean time and if/until it's passed, you might not want to drop a bunch of money on something that will get you arrested.

Randy


----------

